# ALERRT II Training upcoming



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, I know this is *MASS* Cops... 

I'm going to the Mississippi ALERRT retrainer next week in semi-lovely Tunica, Mississippi. At the Gold Coast Casino, no less. ALERRT is the statewide mandated curricula for law enforcement response to active shooters, here as well as Louisiana, South Carolina, and other states. The FBI just signed on through their VALOR training as well. Yeah, there are other perfectly good programs, but training everyone in the state to the same program has its benefits. 

I've been an instructor for years. This year I finally get to take the tactical medical ALERRT II course, along with another officer from my job. Two more of us are going to take the ballistic breaching class. That will give us four officer certified in that. 

I'll report on what they are teaching for the tactical medical stuff. Hopefully it's the tourniquet, hemostatic agent, chest seal and airway stuff. 




USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome, keep us updated!


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok, Sunday was admin work on training curricula updates, revamped msalerrt.org website, etc. 

Some points to ponder. There are about 8500 sworn officers in Mississippi. Over 7400 are ALERRT certified. That includes officers from all 82 county SOs, over 300 municipal agencies, every state LE agency, 25 out of 31 colleges and universities, and dozens of hospital police and others who don't fit into one of the above. 

So far I've scrambled out of my seat at least ten times to apply a CAT-T tourniquets to one of my extremities, plus a few more to my partner. This afternoon is hands on practice. Tomorrow more class in the morning, then afternoon is force on force with simunitions. 

So far, we seem to be covering the CAT-T, Israeli badge, quick clot combat gauze. Instructors are top notch, we have one guy was an Air Force para jumper. Others SWAT medics, etc. won't post anything about tactics here, sorry. Take a class!

OK, more later.....


USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Should have mentioned the USAF PJ had 32 years in. Finally retired when his knees went.

Spent the afternoon learning to reach into large bags of meat or prostheses with fake blood flowing under pressure, get your fingers up in the bleeder and shut it down, then pack the wound. 

Only drawback is, this casino allows smoking. Yesterday sucked, the place was packed. Today is less crowded, so less smoky. And, we are off site doing to training at a local high school, and the room is non-smoking, but theres still times when it is noticeable. Yuck.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

EVERYONE should have training like this.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, I'm home. It's a five hour drive from Tunica to Hattiesburg. Left about 0700 and made a noon meeting back on campus. A few points to ponder...

First, who in the hell decided Tunica Mississippi was a good place for five casinos? There isn't anything nearby. Memphis is nearby, though. I've seen enough soybean fields and sharecropper shacks, thanks.

Second, I used to think less people were smoking. Turns out they just took the bus to the casino. By this morning my throat was sore and nose stuffed up. I quit twenty years ago and can't believe I was ever dumb enough to smoke. 

To the training. This stuff will save your life, your partners life, or the lives of innocents at a mass casualty. All you need for equipment are the tourniquet, quik clot gauze, and a pressure bandage like the Israeli or the Olaes. I know of at least one person I saw die who maybe I could have saved if I knew then what I know now. 

In addition this class will give you the tools to set up a Casualty Collection Point and get the injured to a hospital quickly and safely. EMS doesn't need to be in the danger zone, and law enforcement can keep the innocents alive until we can get them out. 

It is supposed to be similar to the Army's Self Care/Buddy Care combat life saver training, but goes more into the tactics of active shooters and handling large numbers of victims while keeping a tactical advantage. 

I wasn't in Watertown this past April, but I heard some of these techniques kept Off. Donahue alive. That alone should tell you how important it is. 

I only know this particular course since we have a statewide standard for this. I am sure there are other course out there that teach similar combat trauma care. Do yourself a favor and find one. Spend a few bucks and get the basics, and keep them handy. 

How often do you get to go to a course that could no shit teach you how to save your life when you will otherwise die?


USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

